# Icewind Dale II - Windows Vista



## kyroda (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys lookin for some help on running the game Icewind Dale II on windows vista.
uh system specs:

OS: Windows Vista Ultimate
DX: DirectX 10
Memory: 2GB
Graphics: Nvidia 8800 640MB
Processor: 4x 2.66Ghz

I got it installed and it runs ok but there are graphical errors with the alpha channel. I've tried tweaking all the options in the configuration but none of them fix this. Below I've included screens which show the error. Basically alot of the transparency doesnt work correctly and instead it shows solid black blocks (Dialogue boxes are solid black as opposed to floating text over background textures, misc. black chunks showing on formation buttons, fog of war appears as solid black chunks on occasion).


----------



## Pflafon (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have the same issue with IWD2 running on my laptop under XP. I think it may be a driver
issue because I too have a Geforce 8 (8400M GS to be exact). Futhermore, one of my friend runs the game just fine with it's 7900GT under XP.

Enabling the software blit options solves the problem on my side, but without hardware acceleration the game runs appallingly slow on my system.

Hope it can help. 
Btw, let me know if you find a solution.


----------

